# From Mary Palmer of Northcentral Maltese Rescue



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

"i want to send a special thank you to everyone who has supported us through this last year.* The dogs have come and gone from rescue, some remain. But all have gotten complete vet care and a warm sheltered bed, thanks to all of you.* Fosters, transporters, donors, supporters, all of you have made this rescue possible.*
We have welcomed many of our beloved pets into rescue and our homes. We have also lost many this year.* Let's all look forward to a Happy Healthy and*Posperous New year together.
*
Thank each and everyone of you.*** Mary"

Tessa, Sweetness and I echo Mary's thanks to everyone who helped!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy to help.I hope NCMR has a slower year, meaning less babies to rescue. I pray every day the endless numbers of fluffs will slow down due to responsible pet ownership and of course closing down puppymills and bad breeders!
Love to all,Michelle


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is so sad that these little babies have to suffer. I am so glad there are rescues doing the incredible work they do. I know that giving money is important and helps the little ones, but as I told Bron once, the hard work is all of these selfless volunteers that hold the injured and sick ones in their arms, more than anyone should seeing the effects of abuse and neglect. They are the true heros.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I cannot understand how anyone could ever give up their fluff! Just looking on pet finder at the number of owner surrenders at this time of year is gut wrenching. Yesterday there was a 21 yo chihuahua in good health surrendered near me because he was dribbling. Broke my heart - I was about to go get him, but Southern Souls Rescue beat me to it! 
God bless all the rescues!


----------

